# head shaking?



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

One of my cockatiels always shakes her head like if she was trying to fling something off of it. She shakes it from side to side. I don't think this is normal. Should I be worried? She is active, eating, dringking, and no discharge whatsoever. So I don't believe she is sick, but I don't understand why she shakes her head. And it's not like she is shaking her whole body like birds do before a stretch. Just her head.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Does your other tiels do it ?

Mine shake their head while in their water dish, if they try new foods, the sound of my voice sometimes as it might be to loud for them or the tone in my voice


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Aa-lne6io


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

That is exactly what it's like. She is the only tiel that does it. And sometimes it seems that she does it for no reason. Maybe she's just weird lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow i cant find the link :blush:

Its just caused with the noises in the background or your voice, dumpling taco and big mac always do it, it can also mean they like the sound too.


The Head Shake
You may occasionally see your bird rapidly shaking his head for a moment. if done while eating, it could mean that the food has a surprising taste, temperature, or moisture level. If done when listening to a sound, it could mean that it's a tad too loud or sharp or high-pitched, or just that it's an interesting sound.
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

That's a great link thanks for posting it! It could be that she's reacting to the tv.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm.. I'm sure the pitch of the sound has a lot to do with it.. but my thought was always this. When you whistle.. you expel air. Sometimes, they just don't care to get blown on too.


----------

